

Show HN: 'Halo' ring three.js small demo - belltyler
http://mixingrealities.site44.com/halo/

======
belltyler
If it seems super blurry, that's by design. I wanted to make it seem like you
were viewing it from the 'depths of space' if you will. ;)

